# Med waiver for SF ??



## antnyc (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey everyone how's it going? 
I look at the army regs and I've searched on this site a little since I've been a member. I am missing my left pec muscle and was curious if anyone knows of this is waiverable for airborne//selection. When I enlisted in 2006 I had to receive a waiver to join the military. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

